# Building a viv pics



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola

After reading and watching a lot of blogs I got inspired and interested in trying to build my own viv. Actually I have not decided yet what kind of dart frogs I will have and I know that is important before you start to build a viv. At this moment I’m more interested in creating and building and I will decide later on....I got a lot of inspiration from member Raf

Here are som pics...opinions...

View attachment 23379


View attachment 23380



Had to add more roots, think it looks better….

Doing a liana….


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

drutt said:


> Hola
> 
> After reading and watching a lot of blogs I got inspired and interested in trying to build my own viv. Actually I have not decided yet what kind of dart frogs I will have and I know that is important before you start to build a viv. At this moment I’m more interested in creating and building and I will decide later on....I got a lot of inspiration from member Raf
> 
> ...



[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

That looks terrible ! The only way to save face is to mail it to ME immediately. 

Seriously, it looks fantastic. Keep the pics coming. We never grow tired of build threads.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> That looks terrible ! The only way to save face is to mail it to ME immediately.
> 
> Seriously, it looks fantastic. Keep the pics coming. We never grow tired of build threads.


Thanks a lot...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll tag along and watch the progress... nice work so far


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

eos said:


> I'll tag along and watch the progress... nice work so far


Muchas gracias...


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks goods already, keep on going!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

RNKot said:


> Looks goods already, keep on going!


Thanks.. I will do my best..


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Gonna be sweet. All those added hiding spots under the roots will make the frogs feel way more secure. My frogs never hide under them now that they have the option lol.

What method did you use for covering the pvc and ropes? And what is the final size of the tank?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great! I can't wait to see how it progresses.

I'm about to try a Viv like this, so I'll be following along.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Gonna be sweet. All those added hiding spots under the roots will make the frogs feel way more secure. My frogs never hide under them now that they have the option lol.
> 
> What method did you use for covering the pvc and ropes? And what is the final size of the tank?


Ive tried different methods and failed at least 5-6 times. Never happy with the result. This time I first used cement with color pigments and finally epoxy with coco fiber. The big problem was to cover the pvc pipes well and I was not able to do that properly without using epoxy..and problem with epoxy is that it dry very fast and get shiny.....so I had to work quickly and when you work quickly there is no good result... For the side of the viv I have not decided yeat maybe use Acryl 60 instead of epoxy or just silicon...

My viv is 70L*70H*50D


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Every time when I go back to look at the background there is always something missing. I think it helps me to do things better when I look at the background from different angles. If I am not sure it has to wait. Today when I came home I was not satisfied at all what I saw so I started to do some new roots and I put them to gather as you can see on the pic...

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/img0555k.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

and the result....small details from my point of view makes the background better. 

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/img0554qj.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


Once inside the viv its complicated to do changes.....
Planing do to the sides of the viv covered completely with roots... I like the idea like a real forest...I will see...any other ideas?? opinions???


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Gnarly said:


> Looks great! I can't wait to see how it progresses.
> 
> I'm about to try a Viv like this, so I'll be following along.


thanks... I got a lot of my insperation from member Raf but you maybe already seen that.... Look at his viv before you start it helps...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

drutt said:


> thanks... I got a lot of my insperation from member Raf but you maybe already seen that.... Look at his viv before you start it helps...


Yes, it's fantastic. That was my original inspiration


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

LookS great,like zoomie said,we never get tired of build threads


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Dendroguy said:


> LookS great,like zoomie said,we never get tired of build threads




Thanks.. thats true, I never get tired of seeing new build threads, always 
inspiring...


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been searching for a couple of days pictures of different environments to get inspiration to continue with my viv. As well as usual I have been looking at Rafs viv every day and every time I think..How did he do that

I found 2 photos that I really like which give me a lot of inspiration..If I could create something similar like that..

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/mangrowi.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/regnskogstrd.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


Last weekend I worked on my background adding some more coco fiber on small spoots were Ive missed. Once inside the viv its going to be complicated too reach if Ive missed something.

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/img0558dh.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


This is one pic, adding foam.. you never know how much it will grow..
Tomorrow I have to cut away a big part to make it more natural..

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/img0579co.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

So, just so I understand, you used epoxy and cocoa fiber for most of what we're seeing?

Was it a two part epoxy or a water based pre catalyzed system? I was thinking about playing with some water based epoxy because it seems a little easier.

Lookin great!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

parkanz2 said:


> So, just so I understand, you used epoxy and cocoa fiber for most of what we're seeing?
> 
> Was it a two part epoxy or a water based pre catalyzed system? I was thinking about playing with some water based epoxy because it seems a little easier.
> 
> Lookin great!


Thanks...yes on the background I been using 2 part epoxy and coco. I tried first without epoxy and it was impossible to cover the roots with cement..For the sides I think I will use only silicon and coco..

If I had knew that there is a water based epoxy I probably had used that..


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The root system is tough I tried to do in in a 15 an it didnt workout for me. I justed burned pipe. I'm just going to use shoe laces and rope. You should have gave the rope some hang time.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> The root system is tough I tried to do in in a 15 an it didnt workout for me. I justed burned pipe. I'm just going to use shoe laces and rope. You should have gave the rope some hang time.


Me too, from now on I will only use rope to do the roots no more pvc..


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Your background is looking really nice. Like how it has layers. Gives it a nice depth to it. 

Not sure if this is where to ask this, but I was wondering how long do these rope based structures hold up? What type of ropes are people using? Also, are they flexible? Thanks


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

phytotelmata said:


> Your background is looking really nice. Like how it has layers. Gives it a nice depth to it.
> 
> Not sure if this is where to ask this, but I was wondering how long do these rope based structures hold up? What type of ropes are people using? Also, are they flexible? Thanks



Thanks for looking Im new at this and this is my first viv so I really dont know how long the structure will hold up..hopefully sometime...I have used epoxy over the background and epoxy makes the background really hard and to brake that you need a hammar, on the sides I will only use silicon and I think maybe that want hold up as good as epoxy.

I use normal rope and different sizes that you can buy in the store. If you cover the rope with cement and epoxy they are not flexible but if you use silicon they are. I haven’t attached the silicon roots yet to the background floor because I need time to decide were to put them. Now I can move them around a bit to find the best positon ..


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've worked with epoxy and cement before. Seems like those materials would be more challenging to cover ropes with. On the other hand the silicone method almost seems too easy


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been working a couple of days doing the sides of my viv and covering them with silicon and coco fiber. It needs a lot of work to cover everything complete and I always find spots where I missed. I’m going to let it dry now over the weekend and then again look throw to see if I need to do something more on the background…I was planning to have a liana as well but for now I decided to wait and see..For me it’s important to have something in the viv which attracts me directly just by looking, therefore a liana would have been great….. Maybe a big plant can do the same thing …will see..

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img0599uk.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/408/img0600v.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/img0614v.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img0615ap.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Today I bought some plants .. hope they can handle their new environment
Hopefully there are a few Dendrobates in there in a couple of months...



[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/img0716ez.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/img0712s.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

love it! what are those bushy looking plants at the top?


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

VERY nice! You nailed the roots....perfect. what type of fern is that?


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Nate Mcfin said:


> VERY nice! You nailed the roots....perfect. what type of fern is that?



Thanks..
The whole upper part is covered with Adiantum capillus. It creates a lot of shade. After a while it hangs very beautiful


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

curlykid said:


> love it! what are those bushy looking plants at the top?



Its called Adiantum capillus...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

This is great. I remembered the thread from a while ago and I was just wondering what was going on with it. 
It looked promising from the beginning, but this is just outstanding; the depth of it is what really makes it.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Gnarly said:


> This is great. I remembered the thread from a while ago and I was just wondering what was going on with it.
> It looked promising from the beginning, but this is just outstanding; the depth of it is what really makes it.


Thanks  The lianas made it look deeper..


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

wow that look amazing 

I'm subscribing to see it fully planted...
Are putting more plants...like some broms?


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> wow that look amazing
> 
> I'm subscribing to see it fully planted...
> Are putting more plants...like some broms?



thank you so much. I will buy some small Bromelias but I will try to cover the bottom with moss and small plants before...


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Some new plants, some grow really good a few other little slower. humidity is constant at 85-90% and Temperature 25C night and day without heating. I got from a friend some clay which is placed as the base material on land and in the water zones which makes everything look more natural .. I'm still looking for some small Bromelias...


[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/img0731x.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img0732zm.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/img0733kz.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

This is the aspect in the morning .. Too much humidity. I had to drill new holes on the front glass. 

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/img0734yt.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

I took the opportunity to place 12 new small pots and also bought me a number of plants. Over time, I'm going to see what plants do best.

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/img0735l.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/img0738um.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/img0746f.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

Any opinions.....


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I love it, if you dont mind im going to use yours as inspiration for my next one...


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

beautiful.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

A great job on the roots,you have a nice viv.


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

What kind of planters/pots are those? I really like your root system!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyAttack said:


> What kind of planters/pots are those? I really like your root system!



I'm glad you like it..
There are pots made ​​of some type of paper, I do not know actually, but over time the roots penetrate the material. I bought them at a flower cultivation.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Increíble!!!


The nicest thing in this viv is that the background is so complex and the plants are placed in low density and keeping it simple.

One of my favorite vivs ever.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks awesome!! I especially like the roots.


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

Excellent viv! I think I may borrow some of your layout here for our next viv.

One question - and it's probably really stupid.

How do you attach the vines to the bg? I noticed you worked in layers, but didn't see how you actually attached the second and third layer, etc. 

- ryan


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

MrMonterrubio said:


> Increíble!!!
> 
> 
> The nicest thing in this viv is that the background is so complex and the plants are placed in low density and keeping it simple.
> ...


Otravez gracias...



gardennub said:


> Looks awesome!! I especially like the roots.



Thanx man..




rsain said:


> Excellent viv! I think I may borrow some of your layout here for our next viv.
> 
> One question - and it's probably really stupid.
> 
> ...


You can borrow more if you wish. I borrowed everything from Raf..
I attached the vines with GS but only in the upper part of the bg so i can still move the vines and change the position.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Man that bg is hot!!! The plants are nice too but they are covering up the roots.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi again

After more or less 2 months, half of my plants are rotten the other half is growing well. I decided to replace these rotten plants with new fresh plants. One reason that my plants are rotten can be because maybe I mist to much and to late before I turn of the light .Other reason can be that there is bad circulation inside the viv. I have ordered 2 small fans 4X4cm which I will put inside too see if I get this problem solved. This is my viv right now

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/img0769k.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking great, love how its growing in! Have you been getting any moss growth on the vines? Any ideas on future inhabitants?


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Looking great, love how its growing in! Have you been getting any moss growth on the vines? Any ideas on future inhabitants?


Thanx..unfortunately no moss yet. A lot of light and misting. I dont know how it can take so long time..

I guess I will start with something for begginers..Leucs, later on I would like to have imitator.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Your viv looks great,I really like the detail of roots.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

drutt said:


> I guess I will start with something for begginers..Leucs, later on I would like to have imitator.


Imitators are great beginner thumbnails from what I am told.
I'm sure you will do just fine with them but go with whatever makes you feel comfortable 
Thumbnails would make great use of the whole viv 
check these guys out Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Ranitomeya variabilis
or some vents Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus “Grey Leg form”
They are awesome and unlike most beginner thumbnails you can group these. With most others it is recommended you keep them in pairs and I would really like to see more than a pair in this viv, maybe a trio or maybe even 4 of them 

Like I said I am sure you will do just fine with some thumbnails but do whatever makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Imitators are great beginner thumbnails from what I am told.
> I'm sure you will do just fine with them but go with whatever makes you feel comfortable
> Thumbnails would make great use of the whole viv
> check these guys out Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Ranitomeya variabilis
> ...


As they are quite small it worries me that they can be difficult to controll: eating, health or just loosing them behind some cork and you have to turn upside down the viv. During these 2 first months I have been checking the temperatur during mornings and nights and I would like to see the temp during the summer months as it gets really hot before I start. If I cant sleep during the summer ,I wonder how the frogs can handle it.
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus are more expensive as well comparing to Leucs, I suppose its better to get some experience before. I dont know if there is a big difference between handling the 2 frogs




SNAKEMANVET said:


> Your viv looks great,I really like the detail of roots.


Thanx


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The ferns are looking great.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

drutt said:


> As they are quite small it worries me that they can be difficult to controll: eating, health or just loosing them behind some cork and you have to turn upside down the viv. During these 2 first months I have been checking the temperatur during mornings and nights and I would like to see the temp during the summer months as it gets really hot before I start. If I cant sleep during the summer ,I wonder how the frogs can handle it.
> Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus are more expensive as well comparing to Leucs, I suppose its better to get some experience before. I dont know if there is a big difference between handling the 2 frogs


ah that all good man go with what you feel is right.
If it get's too hot in your house with the high temps it might be bad for even the leucs.
Do you not have A/C?
I was just showing you the thumbnail options cause I don't know how much floor space you have left now leucs are primarily terrestrial. So they need all the floor space they can get.


> Primarily a terrestrial frog, but climbs extensively, and will utilize low vegetation a good bit.


Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Dendrobates leucomelas

Your measurements you gave Grimm for the viv I'm guessing is meters and we use a different measuring system here in the US so idk what size tank you have. I tried using an onling converter but I couldn't make sense of it, math isn't my thing LOL.
Does it have a gallon rating or a rating of how much water it is designed to hold?


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I have A/C but my girlfriend dosent allow me to turn it on...she gets cold..
So it complicated to lower the temp if the night temperatur inside my house is 25C=77F. Daytime in summer I dont know yet..my viv is 55gallon more or less

I doing u new build, better prepared for dendrobates I will have internal/extarnal ventilation, drippwall, ABG mix and a lots of broms..


1 gallon = 3,78541178 liter


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

drutt said:


> Yes, I have A/C but my girlfriend dosent allow me to turn it on...she gets cold..
> So it complicated to lower the temp if the night temperatur inside my house is 25C=77F. Daytime in summer I dont know yet..my viv is 55gallon more or less
> 
> I doing u new build, better prepared for dendrobates I will have internal/extarnal ventilation, drippwall, ABG mix and a lots of broms..
> ...



My ex was the same way but when she was pregnant man it was like Alaska in the house. I had to get a bunch of heat lamps for my herps.

cool can't wait to see the next build


----------

